# BEST tailgate pad?



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking for some input on the BEST tailgate pad. There are a ton out there - Softride, Thule, Yakima, Dakine, Race Face, etc... They all seem to be good. The Race Face gets excellent reviews, but it's spendy. My biggest concerns are how securely does it attach to the tailgate and how securely do the straps on the pad hold the bike.

Again, I know they're all good - what's the *BEST *one.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know if there is such thing as a 'best.' I haven't looked at all of them, but I bet they're all about the same -- pretty simple concept, after all! 

Since I pretty much just leave mine on all riding season, I like how my Dakine has a nice big flap to allow me to access the tailgate latch, and has a weird little kickstand-thing that should hold it open for a backup camera. I haven't tried it yet, as my last truck didn't have a camera. But my new one does, so we'll see if it works.

The Dakine also has tie-down straps for the bike, which I never use. I've been using a blanket or a pad for over 10 years, and the bike never moves.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like the Dakine and the RF review the best and are about the same price. I'll probably go with the Dakine. Thanks!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Except for the extra bit of padding at each spot, the Raceface it looks identical to the Dakine in the pictures.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

get the RaceFace tailgate pad. It's on sale for $109 free shipping from JensonUSA right now. I just picked one up and is definitely a quality material. Back side has a smooth felt like liner for paint protection.

Race Face Tailgate Pad - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Car Racks - Vital MTB


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been thinking about one and talked with a guy who had the Raceface pad at the trailhead parking on Sunday. The quality and detail design looked really good and he liked it a lot. He did add a piece of split pipe insulation over his tailgate for extra padding, this on 2nd gen Tacoma which doesn't have as thick a tailgate as some newer trucks. I occasionally use the Dakine on a friends truck and the straps seem a tad too short to t really secure Velcro overlap with my Tallboy frame downtube. I didn't really notice if the RF was better in that regard.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Places that had the RF no longer seem to carry it and I notice some places have them with a 2 or II, is this a second generation? 

Also anyone try the RF seat covers? not sure if the price is for a pair or sigle on those.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you use any of these pads without the straps? Meaning can I just throw it over the tailgate without strapping it down and quickly taking it off and on the truck like a carpet?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Negotiator50 said:


> Can you use any of these pads without the straps? Meaning can I just throw it over the tailgate without strapping it down and quickly taking it off and on the truck like a carpet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'm currently in the market for a pad, So I don't currently have one. But from all the reviews I've read, As long as you put a bike on top, you are able to just toss the pad on without straps and go.I'm sure theres some risk of it flying away, but with the bike wedged there it lowers the risk.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

riding4life said:


> I'm currently in the market for a pad, So I don't currently have one. But from all the reviews I've read, As long as you put a bike on top, you are able to just toss the pad on without straps and go.I'm sure theres some risk of it flying away, but with the bike wedged there it lowers the risk.


Biggest issue in the few years I have used both a moving blanket and now a Dakine pad is if you care about the finish on your tailgate, as well as bottom portion of your frame where it meets the pad/blanket is to keep it clean.

One note of caution I don't see mentioned a lot with this transport system:
*Dust/dirt WILL AND DOES act as an abrasive.* One of my bikes looks like it literally sat on a piece of 600 grit sand paper and is worn all the way down to pure aluminum. If I had a $6000K + carbon bike I would be pretty upset. I was able to buff my tailgate with Turtle Wax Rubbing Compound. One of my wheels rubbed a bare spot on the bumper which I was not able to buff out though, luckily I have a beater truck and not a new $50K rig.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Putting this here too in case someone does a search...

Caution:

If you use a Raceface tailgate mat on a pickup with a wider than usual tailgate, there is a "padding gap" where the top pad and side pad meets. This leaves a hinged section with no padding right where your frame sits. The result is a lot of harsh rubbing on the frame. I have had the stickers removed from 2 matte finish bikes now. The glossy painted bikes where the loge/name is under paint doesn't have an issue. This could also be problematic on very bumpy roads and could possibly lead to frame damage if you drive like a maniac.

2016 Canyon has a rather wide tailgate. The Ford 150 is even wider.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Dakine totally fade.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats why the "best tailgate pad" isn't a pad. Its the MultiTaskR Truck bed Rack System.

I had the exact same thing happen to my bike as JCWages had, so I designed this rack to carry bikes with a patent pending collet type system that mounts inside the steerer tube, so there is no contact of bike to truck(other than the rear wheel) and no damage to the tailgate from an abrasive pad. The MultiTaskR also is designed to haul just about anything that you normally carry in your truck, such as kayaks, SUPs, surfboards, lumber, ladders, etc, no rope or tie downs needed. There is also a lockable option for everything above.
Several other accessories on on the drawing board. The MultiTaskR will be in production soon.
Several mounting options will be available, some that mount into existing mounts in your truck bed. The MultiTaskR will fit on any truck.
Home


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting this . . . . . I just started looking for a pad for a '16 F-150. I can hardly believe how wide the tailgate is (it's been a while since i've had a newer truck). Anyone else have a pad that better fits one of the wide tailgates? I was thinking of just getting some pipe insulation to put on the bikes downtube for trips if nothing else comes up.



JCWages said:


> Putting this here too in case someone does a search...
> 
> Caution:
> 
> ...


----------



## rt4x4 (May 11, 2012)

I have a new 2016 F150 and order a small Raceface pad. There's a good review video on YouTube explaining why to go with the small and etc. I usually drive 20 - 40 miles round trip to the trails. I've also driven it with the velcro straps on and without. The bike did not move at all on paved road. Any questions please ask and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

rt4x4 - thanks for the reply! I think I found the video you referenced - basically saying the small size has more pads than the large one. Any concerns with how much padding is underneath your downtube?



rt4x4 said:


> I have a new 2016 F150 and order a small Raceface pad. There's a good review video on YouTube explaining why to go with the small and etc. I usually drive 20 - 40 miles round trip to the trails. I've also driven it with the velcro straps on and without. The bike did not move at all on paved road. Any questions please ask and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The Race Face pad is the best I've used so far. 

The Yakima pad I had before it was falling apart in less than one season, and I did nothing to abuse it. 

Tailgate pads are super handy for shorter drives to the local trailhead, but I don't like carrying my bikes that way on long stretches of highway, etc. 

Any pad will cause some abrasion on the downtube. If you care about that, wipe off the downtube before placing the bike on the pad, and use a piece of frame saver tape where the downtube touches the pad.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome feedback. Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Unfortunately it was more than the abrasion you get from dirt. The lack of padding actually made indents in the plastic of the tailgate. Thats how hard the frames rub. I fixed the issue by adding pipe insulation to the affected area. This only works well if you leave your pad on 24/7 like I do.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

RaceFace and Auburn Bike Company were great and took care of my deterioration issues. They sent me a new updated pad. Due to the shape of my tailgate and location of my backup camera I still need to use the foam insulation to protect the bike frames but it's worth it for the other cool features of the pad.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

JCWages, I have a new Tacoma with a thick and curved tailgate, though maybe not as thick as a new Ford. I'm OK with adding foam, but were you able to adjust the location of the pad over the top of the tailgate, so the backup camera is functional if you keep the flap open? Thanks.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

dman_mb1 said:


> JCWages, I have a new Tacoma with a thick and curved tailgate, though maybe not as thick as a new Ford. I'm OK with adding foam, but were you able to adjust the location of the pad over the top of the tailgate, so the backup camera is functional if you keep the flap open? Thanks.


Totally! I love my camera and wouldn't bother with a pad if it covered the camera up. I'll snap a picture tomorrow. I'll take a look at the Tacoma and see where the camera is located in relation to the Canyon.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I reviewed the Evoc Tailgate Pad. Very well done but a little pricey.

EVOC Tailgate Pad review - Mtbr.com









Now I'm using the Fox Racing Shox Tailgate pad. I didn't even know they made one!! It is awesome and even better than the Evoc. Review to come soon!!

FOX Truck Pad ? FOX Factory


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey FC - looks like that fox pad has a good bit of padding beneath the bike's down tube and the tailgate - fair bit more than the evoc? Also what truck is that on? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

cecald said:


> Hey FC - looks like that fox pad has a good bit of padding beneath the bike's down tube and the tailgate - fair bit more than the evoc? Also what truck is that on? Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, a lot more padding on the Fox. It is rounded too so there is no edge or unpadded part on top. Straps are in the perfect spot as well to loop around the down tube.

The truck is a 2006 Tacoma.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

fc said:


> Yeah, a lot more padding on the Fox. It is rounded too so there is no edge or unpadded part on top. Straps are in the perfect spot as well to loop around the down tube.
> 
> The truck is a 2006 Tacoma.


Thanks for that info FC. Putting in an order w Arts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

@fc can you prop open the tailgate latch flap to use the backup camera? Also, what's that flap or pocket on the inside?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

dman_mb1 said:


> @fc can you prop open the tailgate latch flap to use the backup camera? Also, what's that flap or pocket on the inside?


I don't think you can prop open the latch pad. It's big and thick.

The pocket inside is a little handy storage bag.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is what it looks like with the flap turn inside so you can use the backup camera on 2015-2017 Colorado/Canyon. Given the shape of my tailgate, the pad doesn't lie perfectly flat against it but it's not super noticeable or I just don't care.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

JCWages said:


> Here is what it looks like with the flap turn inside so you can use the backup camera on 2015-2017 Colorado/Canyon. Given the shape of my tailgate, the pad doesn't lie perfectly flat against it but it's not super noticeable or I just don't care.
> View attachment 1106285


Thanks for the picture! One last question, what is the distance down from the top of the tailgate to the camera lens on the Colo/Canyon? Then I can compare it to my 2016 Taco ... I'm sure it can be adjusted a bit, but the alignment on yours looks perfect for both the camera and the fork pads, which seems nice. The thickness of our tailgates looks similar.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

What are folks using on the 15+ F150 with its bulging tailgate style? I'm in the market for a pad, and just can't figure out which is functional given the bulge and the backup cam: Da Kine, Fox, EVOC, One Subject, Race Face, Yakima, Thule....

EVOC is at the top of my list currently. Looks the nicest with the best overall reviews. I'm open to supportive/dissenting opinion though!


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

chrisingrassia said:


> What are folks using on the 15+ F150 with its bulging tailgate style? I'm in the market for a pad, and just can't figure out which is functional given the bulge and the backup cam: Da Kine, Fox, EVOC, One Subject, Race Face, Yakima, Thule....
> 
> EVOC is at the top of my list currently. Looks the nicest with the best overall reviews. I'm open to supportive/dissenting opinion though!


I just received the fox pad referenced above (FC ). Looks good but haven't used it yet. It's one continuous piece of padding which seems like a good fit. For reference I'm putting it on a '16 f150. I'll hopefully get to use it later this week. Might still end up using a cut pool noodle for longer drives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cecald said:


> I just received the fox pad referenced above (FC ). Looks good but haven't used it yet. It's one continuous piece of padding which seems like a good fit. For reference I'm putting it on a '16 f150. I'll hopefully get to use it later this week. Might still end up using a cut pool noodle for longer drives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Please report back with fitment pics. Hoping to have recommendations for other truck owners.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks a ton for reporting back those pics. Definitely I personally wouldn't be happy with that pad. Stupid tailgate bulge.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

chrisingrassia said:


> Thanks a ton for reporting back those pics. Definitely I personally wouldn't be happy with that pad. Stupid tailgate bulge.


No prob. Keep in mind though I hooked it up at midnight hahaha. Not sure if the bulge will be straightened out or not but there is a nice bit of padding throughout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

What pad are people using with the 09 - 14 F150s? Any that have an opening for the tailgate camera that is mounted in the ford emblem?


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever had the tailgate pad stolen from their truck? Thinking of getting one but worried it'll get stolen. Any sort of theft prevention tips?


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Did you do a review on the Fox Factory Pad yet? I just bought a 2010 Tacoma and looking for a tailgate pad to replace my 1UpUSA Rack.

View attachment 1131029


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone have more pictures of the Fox factory one installed? There's like no reviews or info on them?


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone. I opted for the raceface pad. The only thing I wish is I got the small one. But I really like this one too.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

After a month of research I finally ended up choosing the Fox Factory Tailgate Pad. This one had the most padding with straps for the downtube, and I get extra scene points because it matches both of my bikes suspension lol.

I quickly noticed after one day using the pad, the bike will still slide back and forth a tiny bit, even with the strap holding the downtube. You could see some scuffing on the downtube already. Coming from using a bike rack where the bikes didnt move at all, this was a little alarming. Not giving up on it quite yet though, I found some rubber tubing at work that I slit down the middle and stuck to the bottom of the downtube. I have not driven anywhere yet with it, but it seems like the rubber tubing helps grip the pad and should prevent it from sliding and protect the frame. I also plan on putting some clear protective film on the downtube as well to prevent this.
Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that uses one. Even if the bikes seem like they are not moving, look at your downtube and make sure they arent getting scratched. I probably wont care about the downhill bike as much, but the fancy plastic bike needs to stay nice!

Also wanted to add that I'm liking having a truck so far, and I cant wait to actually take it on its first trip. Its pretty convenient to throw all the trail building tools in the bed instead of my car and hitting my elbow on them every shift haha. We just made the berm in the bottom pic the other night, thing is massive! All dirt, no filler!

View attachment 1132745


View attachment 1132743


View attachment 1132746


View attachment 1132747


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

EBay helicopter tap. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

David_315 said:


> EBay helicopter tap.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yeah I bought 3M protective film that goes on cars, should work for bikes too.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

I was able to get all the black off with water. But it is just a matter of time.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

I suppose "best" pad will have a lot to do with how it fits on your personal truck, tailgate sizes and pads very quite a bit.

For my application, i have the large size yakima on the tailgate of my 99 F350 and it fits really well. mine see's a lot of hard use, at minimum carrying my bike at least once a week during the summer up to Trestle bike park. This includes driving up clear creek, up i70 and over berthoud pass, so lots of twisty curves and high speed. In my "street" tune the truck makes well over 500hp and i drive the pass very aggressively. despite not having any sort of bike attachment system, bikes stay secure and i have no problem with them moving around excessively and generally forget they are there as soon as i depart. except to look longingly in the rearview mirror and think "oh gosh, i love my bike".

I personally wouldn't want any kind of straps or anything on a pad, this would just be a pain and effect how many bikes can be loaded. I think on our latest trip we stacked up to 8 bikes on the tailgate while shuttling.

the pad has held up really well to about 3 years of abuse so far. i'd buy another yakima pad if needed, but i expect this one will last many many years.


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

euroford said:


> I suppose "best" pad will have a lot to do with how it fits on your personal truck, tailgate sizes and pads very quite a bit.
> 
> For my application, i have the large size yakima on the tailgate of my 99 F350 and it fits really well. mine see's a lot of hard use, at minimum carrying my bike at least once a week during the summer up to Trestle bike park. This includes driving up clear creek, up i70 and over berthoud pass, so lots of twisty curves and high speed. In my "street" tune the truck makes well over 500hp and i drive the pass very aggressively. despite not having any sort of bike attachment system, bikes stay secure and i have no problem with them moving around excessively and generally forget they are there as soon as i depart. except to look longingly in the rearview mirror and think "oh gosh, i love my bike".
> 
> ...


I never said the bikes moved excessively with the Fox Pad, the bikes moves slides 1/4" back and forth with turns which in turn rubs the downtube. This was also only with 1 lightweight AM bike. You would assume the additional bikes will hold them all in place better.

Im sure if you look at your downtube, you will see scuffs. Especially on that sick, shiny Evil!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't really directly responding to you, just adding additional feedback on the topic of "best" pad and my experience with the yak on my F350.

Yeah i'm sure the bikes might shift a minor amount, I suppose if that bugs you it would be best to avoid the tailgate, add some clear frame protection or instead go with some type of upright rack that only touches the tires.

I fundamentally don't care that much about a little scratching on the downtube, its a mountain bike, i ride the crap out of it, they get scratched up and banged up a million different ways and the only way i found to keep them pristine is to leave them in the basement. That first scratch always hurts a little bit, after that lets just call them well earned battle scars.

we had a bunch of nice bikes on that trip, i'm sure they took some nicks getting tossed in the truck, but nobody complained!


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

euroford said:


> Sorry I wasn't really directly responding to you, just adding additional feedback on the topic of "best" pad and my experience with the yak on my F350.
> 
> Yeah i'm sure the bikes might shift a minor amount, I suppose if that bugs you it would be best to avoid the tailgate, add some clear frame protection or instead go with some type of upright rack that only touches the tires.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to assume you really did not even read my original post.

I literally mentioned everything you said. I have a 1UP USA rack that was on my car that I used until I had the tailgate pad. It seems silly to have the rack and nothing in the bed. Its a carbon frame and I found a way to prevent it from getting scratched by the tailgate pad.

You're original post said they dont move at all, and I just wanted to clarify that the bikes do move and if people care about their bikes and want to prevent scratches on their carbon frames then they should do what I suggested.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

okay then, to clarify:

bikes do not move enough to be readily noticeable or prevent security concerns, even with aggressive driving.

bikes may move enough to cause minor scratches. 

If your concerned about this measures should be taken; including but not limited to methods described by dmarsh15, use of a different racking system, taking up road biking, leaving bike in basement, etc.


no I didn't read your original post, I read the OP's post and added my feedback relevant to the topic on my opinion regarding the "best" tailgate pad.

The yakima may not be the "best" pad for your application.... but hopefully I've described my application and why I've found it to work really well. 

For the record, "minor scratches on downtube" wasn't really part of my criteria. i'm sure my downtube is scratched, i'll have to look when i get home. i'll have to wash off dirt from Arizona, Colorado, Illinois, Iowa and Michigan to see if there are. really i've just been too busy riding it to worry.

to expand way further than necessary, these would be my primary criteria:

Pad fits the tailgate really really well. Ford F250 and F350 Superduty's, model years 1999-2010 should all be the same and fit just as well.

Bikes are very secure. You can drive like a total freekin maniac with a very fast truck on very tight mountain roads and you don't have to worry about your bike falling off or banging around, even with just one bike aboard. The pad seams to be soft enough that the bike kind of squishes in place and stays put. see clarification above.

Holds lots of bike. by not having any sort of foam blocks or velcro straps, you can easily micro-adjust the position of bikes and with some care fit 6-7 bikes pretty easy and 8-9 depending on the bikes.

no damage to truck. I don't really worry about it too much, but after years of using the pad and sometimes stacking craploads of bikes, no damage, including the paint on the tailgate under the pad has been damaged.

aesthetics. plain black with red yakima logo looks good with white and black truck.

no damage to pad. its been going about 3 years i think, maybe 4, the pad still looks pretty much new. the red yakima logo paint has faded a bit. The pad not only hold up to bikes, but also successfully held up and served good protection against LOTS of steel and aluminum stock lengths, lumber, plumbing, loading and unloading dirt and gravel, bumped it with a goosneck pretty hard once, canoes, kayaks, ladders, various other abuse.


----------



## dmarsh15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool story bro...


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Always Maxi Size 3 Extra Long Super Pads With Wings | Always


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I noticed my front wheel spokes are bouncing off the bumper using the tailgate method. Hopefully this doesn't hurt anything too much. This is on a '97 Taco.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

JCWages said:


> Here is what it looks like with the flap turn inside so you can use the backup camera on 2015-2017 Colorado/Canyon. Given the shape of my tailgate, the pad doesn't lie perfectly flat against it but it's not super noticeable or I just don't care.
> View attachment 1106285


Thanks for this post. I just bought a 2017 Canyon.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

jupiter58 said:


> Always Maxi Size 3 Extra Long Super Pads With Wings | Always


use spray adhesive to mount these on your downtube and prevent scratches!


----------



## Trail Mix Master (May 1, 2017)

I use a yoga/exercise mat on my '14 Tacoma. No problem, no scratches, and stays secure.


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 1, 2016)

Great Post. I just got a 2017 Tacoma off road 4x4, and a want to put my new carbon Niner, as well as an occasional aluminum bike or 2. Would the Race Face be a good option to help give me the best protection all around? Really would prefer no scratches nor marks on either.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm thinking so. At least that's what I will be buying. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 1, 2016)

Got mine up and running. It does what I wanted it to. Can't use back up camera on 2017 Tacoma with Race Face medium, but that's ok as I won't often carry bikes.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Tremendo said:


> Got mine up and running. It does what I wanted it to. Can't use back up camera on 2017 Tacoma with Race Face medium, but that's ok as I won't often carry bikes.


Roll the pad back down toward the license plate. It's not how the pad is supposed to be used but it will work and allow the use of the backup camera. It's pretty easy to shift back and forth depending on your need of the camera.


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 1, 2016)

JCWages said:


> Roll the pad back down toward the license plate. It's not how the pad is supposed to be used but it will work and allow the use of the backup camera. It's pretty easy to shift back and forth depending on your need of the camera.


Appreciate the idea. That's how I had it originally, but it didn't allow me to strap in my bike well. I saw many pics online and most people use it the way you say, but for my bike I rolled it back to hold my carbon bike better.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Gotcha! The straps are harder to use with the pad my way. I stopped using them last year sometime. I got lazy. Haha


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I have the race face pad and when i put my bike on it, the fork s tanchions are sitting against the pad. For short 20 minute drives in not super worried about it. Long drives i worry its going to rub through the stanchion.

Does anyone else with the RF pad have their stanchions up against the pad?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

jojotherider said:


> I have the race face pad and when i put my bike on it, the fork s tanchions are sitting against the pad. For short 20 minute drives in not super worried about it. Long drives i worry its going to rub through the stanchion.
> 
> Does anyone else with the RF pad have their stanchions up against the pad?


They touch but I have not noticed any rubbing. I've made 3 1,000+ mile trips and countless 50+ miles trips and have not experienced any problems. I'm very anal about my bike paint too.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas where the Fox Factory truck pad is in stock (54")? I can't locate one anywhere.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone have a new Honda Ridgeline and use a tailgate pad?


----------



## kmj831 (Apr 4, 2014)

For you guys using the RF pad, it seems one thing that sets that pad apart is the bumper pads designed to keep the bikes from shifting left-right. Is it actually helpful? Seems like a nice feature, if it's actually necessary.



David_315 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone. I opted for the raceface pad. The only thing *I wish is I got the small one*. But I really like this one too. Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Why? I've got a 2012 F150, and was thinking the large would compensate for the thicker tailgate? I guess that's the benefit of the FOX, there are no "joints" in the padding to line up.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got the RF pad on my 2017 Taco, fit is pretty good, I did notice though on bikes with thin frames that bikes tend to wobble, both of my bikes are carbon and have thicker frames and with the provided Velcro strap bike seem secure, my buddies niner RLT would not stay upright and would keep tipping to the side, I ended up putting it next to my bike and tying them together.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

@sml-2727 have you adjusted your pad so you can use the rear view camera, and if yes, does the padding still line up well with the down tubes and fit well over the thick, curved top of the 3rd gen Taco tailgate? I read so many conflicting opinions on this. Our (carbon) bikes have similar frame shapes to your Hightower I think. Thanks.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dman_mb1 said:


> @sml-2727 have you adjusted your pad so you can use the rear view camera, and if yes, does the padding still line up well with the down tubes and fit well over the thick, curved top of the 3rd gen Taco tailgate? I read so many conflicting opinions on this. Our (carbon) bikes have similar frame shapes to your Hightower I think. Thanks.


No mine covers the rear camera, no big deal for me.


----------



## VonBiker (Aug 29, 2017)

euroford said:


> okay then, to clarify:
> 
> bikes do not move enough to be readily noticeable or prevent security concerns, even with aggressive driving.
> 
> ...


Glad I read down this far... 
So that was YOU who nearly ran me off the road over Berthoud pass!!!
JK.
Just purchased the Yakima on sale at REI for $70 bucks and was wondering if I made the right choice. Sounds like I did. If it works for Mario here driving like a maniac, it the bikes should easily stay put in the back of mine.

now i just need to go get those panty liners (with Wings) so I don't scratch my carbon fiber. We wouldn't want want that!

Too funny...
I drive an F250


----------



## Man4Sure (Mar 3, 2016)

It looks like Backcountry has some of the new Fox Factory 2.0 pads in stock. Can't find them too many places other than there. I ordered the 61" one for a 2018 F150. The tailgate lip is pretty beefy though so hoping it won't bow out too much, and that I can still leverage the backup camera since they've placed it up by the release handle again. Really hard to find truck specific info/fit for this first world problem, but it makes me want to buy them all and make a YouTube review for all!

https://www.backcountry.com/fox-rac...sdHM6dGFpbGdhdGUgcGFkOjE6ODp0YWlsZ2F0ZSBwYWQ=


----------



## rt4x4 (May 11, 2012)

Man4Sure said:


> It looks like Backcountry has some of the new Fox Factory 2.0 pads in stock. Can't find them too many places other than there. I ordered the 61" one for a 2018 F150. The tailgate lip is pretty beefy though so hoping it won't bow out too much, and that I can still leverage the backup camera since they've placed it up by the release handle again. Really hard to find truck specific info/fit for this first world problem, but it makes me want to buy them all and make a YouTube review for all!
> 
> https://www.backcountry.com/fox-rac...sdHM6dGFpbGdhdGUgcGFkOjE6ODp0YWlsZ2F0ZSBwYWQ=


It's basically trial and error. My Race-Face pad has faded over time and the padding was not thick enough to protect the tailgate or the bike. I recommend more padding under the tailgate pad just for safe measures and 3M tape on the down tube. I'm looking into this company https://bomberstrap.com/pages/q-a as my next purchase since I really never carry more than 2 bikes. Truck is a 2016 F-150


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

VonBiker said:


> Glad I read down this far...
> So that was YOU who nearly ran me off the road over Berthoud pass!!!
> JK.
> Just purchased the Yakima on sale at REI for $70 bucks and was wondering if I made the right choice. Sounds like I did. If it works for Mario here driving like a maniac, it the bikes should easily stay put in the back of mine.
> ...


lol, could have been me! I drive Berthoud pass almost every Wednesday to ride Trestle from about 4pm to lift shutdown and a dozen + weekends a year. Sorry about a little smoke at that altitude, though I do try to make my passes with plenty of room (and 50 pounds of boost!) 

Not to brag... but i do hold the Strava KOM climbing Berthoud from both directions!

I recommend you use the 3M Super 77 spray adhesive to attach the panty liners, when you need to show off that shiny carbon downtube in the lift lines, a little isopropyl alcohol will easily remove any adhesive residue.


----------



## Austin-nc (Apr 18, 2018)

I like the fox pad seems to work great kind of a pain getting on but other then that works great I put a heavy coat of wax on the tailgate just to be safe before installing and applied some 303 protectant on the pad to keep the sun from damaging it as well. I use to always strap the bikes down but I usually don't now and they stay put i like it because it does have the straps if hitting some rough roads. Get a strip of clear 3m to put on the down tubes and use the scraps to put under the straps if your worried about the straps rubbing the tailgate paint where it attaches.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Im going to add a shout out for the new Yakima Gatekeeper pad. I have the large for my full sized truck. This is the best made most secure shuttle pad ive seen. The 6 individual Mounts are built up and very secure. The pad itself fits perfectly and is made of nice materials, very soft terrycloth type inside, and a rear view camera to boot if you want to leave it on all the time. High quality build and a step forward for truck pads









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky16 (Jul 14, 2015)

DriverB said:


> Im going to add a shout out for the new Yakima Gatekeeper pad. I have the large for my full sized truck. This is the best made most secure shuttle pad ive seen. The 6 individual Mounts are built up and very secure. The pad itself fits perfectly and is made of nice materials, very soft terrycloth type inside, and a rear view camera to boot if you want to leave it on all the time. High quality build and a step forward for truck pads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I order the Yakima Gatekeeper also yesterday but it appears to be back ordered until mid August. Just a few questions about it as I am now worried it might not work for me. I have a 2018 F150 with a BakFlip MX4 Tonneau cover on it. The tonneau cover rails effectively shrink the width of the bed to about 58" and this has me wondering if the Large pad at 62" wide is to big. There is a slight gap 1/4"-3/8" between the tailgate and where the rail ends. Would this be enough gap to allow the tailgate to close properly once the pad is installed? How thick is the pad at the ends? Would it compress enough?

Can you post a few more pictures of it around the tailgate edges?


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Lucky16 said:


> I order the Yakima Gatekeeper also yesterday but it appears to be back ordered until mid August. Just a few questions about it as I am now worried it might not work for me. I have a 2018 F150 with a BakFlip MX4 Tonneau cover on it. The tonneau cover rails effectively shrink the width of the bed to about 58" and this has me wondering if the Large pad at 62" wide is to big. There is a slight gap 1/4"-3/8" between the tailgate and where the rail ends. Would this be enough gap to allow the tailgate to close properly once the pad is installed? How thick is the pad at the ends? Would it compress enough?
> 
> Can you post a few more pictures of it around the tailgate edges?


I don't think you will have an issue. I have the same bed as you. The edges of the pad can be easily lifted to the side as you lift up the tailgate to make sure it closes properly. Thus I think you could adjust the inside of the pad to position around your cover rails if the edges do indeed come close. I'll try to take some more pictures of it tomorrow when I load up and measure the pad width.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky16 (Jul 14, 2015)

DriverB said:


> I don't think you will have an issue. I have the same bed as you. The edges of the pad can be easily lifted to the side as you lift up the tailgate to make sure it closes properly. Thus I think you could adjust the inside of the pad to position around your cover rails if the edges do indeed come close. I'll try to take some more pictures of it tomorrow when I load up and measure the pad width.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## big_stoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking for a pad for a 2013 ram 1500. Anyone have any experience with this model truck? Was looking at the Thule pro model but that doesn’t come out until sometime next year...


----------



## captaincar (Aug 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if the fox pad has straps that would allow a 23” wide surfboard to be secured? Thanks


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been using the RF pad for a few years now. I like the fork separator pads, but my bikes were getting a lot of rub where the downtube sits on the pad (no padding there).
Going to try the Yakima Gatekeeper next. It has padding at downtube sections where the strap is on the pad.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

splitendz said:


> I've been using the RF pad for a few years now. I like the fork separator pads, but my bikes were getting a lot of rub where the downtube sits on the pad (no padding there).
> Going to try the Yakima Gatekeeper next. It has padding at downtube sections where the strap is on the pad.


I too have the RF pad and realized you have to mount it in a way where it protects the downtube which ends up looking wonky and not a snug fit. My buddy has the Yakima Gatekeeper and works so much better. I'm trying to sell my RF pad now to get the Yakima. lol


----------



## BomberStrap (Jun 11, 2017)

Mega Bomber: Has anyone on here tried a Mega Bomber from Bomberstrap.com


----------



## big_stoke (Jun 5, 2018)

BomberStrap said:


> Mega Bomber: Has anyone on here tried a Mega Bomber from Bomberstrap.com


Will this work with a 2013 ram 1500. The website doesn't mention Ram. The full sized pickups listed say it requires the thin tailgate profile. Not sure how many newer trucks have the thin profile anymore.


----------



## BomberStrap (Jun 11, 2017)

*Mega Bomber*

Yeah the Mega Bomber will work on Ram Trucks including the Ram 1500.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool idea but I'd be concerned with front tire on the tailgate paint unprotected. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BomberStrap (Jun 11, 2017)

Not to worry if you purchase the Mega Bomber it comes with a rotation control strap. This holds the tire away from the tailgate in a fixed position. It makes it impossible for contacting the tailgate plus it stabilizes the entire bike.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

This Latchit Rack system is a pretty cool idea.

https://newatlas.com/latchit-rack-tailgate-mountain-bike-carrier/59106/

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

The Latchit looks pretty clever. I’m glad to see some innovation in this space. For a short time, I carried my bikes in the bed with fork mounts (5’ bed so space is tight), then got a hitch tray rack that works well to free up bed space for big camping trips, then got a freebie older Dakine pad that is a good option for local trips, off-roading that may need more departure angle than the hitch rack, or carrying more than 2 bikes. I like it well enough that I may now buy a new pad that fits my truck better. The two drawbacks to the Latchit in my opinion are that it eliminates any chance to use the rearview camera, and it also affects departure angle. But I like the extra bed space and the integrated locking.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

BomberStrap said:


> Not to worry if you purchase the Mega Bomber it comes with a rotation control strap. This holds the tire away from the tailgate in a fixed position. It makes it impossible for contacting the tailgate plus it stabilizes the entire bike.


This strap actually looks pretty stellar now that I see how it holds the wheel out. Clearly more spendy for those who want to be able to carry multiple but could be nice for single bike

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

dman_mb1 said:


> The Latchit looks pretty clever. I'm glad to see some innovation in this space. For a short time, I carried my bikes in the bed with fork mounts (5' bed so space is tight), then got a hitch tray rack that works well to free up bed space for big camping trips, then got a freebie older Dakine pad that is a good option for local trips, off-roading that may need more departure angle than the hitch rack, or carrying more than 2 bikes. I like it well enough that I may now buy a new pad that fits my truck better. The two drawbacks to the Latchit in my opinion are that it eliminates any chance to use the rearview camera, and it also affects departure angle. But I like the extra bed space and the integrated locking.


Agreed. Other negative could be it seems like you have to totally remove it every time you are done using it, rather than it some how folding back into the bed. Not sure on that one though it does look easy to do.

Most interesting aspect is extra bed room to me. Would be easier to run a tri fold type bed cover full time with this and have plenty of room for back end

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LDinME (Jun 29, 2015)

Why not a nice moving blanket for tailgate?

Here are my pros for blanket:
- I have a RAM and it's fat curved tailgate does not fit manufactured pads well
- I take blanket on or off constantly so I can keep roll up tonneau closed.
- I don't care about BU camera when hauling bikes. I just pretend like it's 2010 and use mirrors. 

I've been carrying like this this season. Bikes lean a little sometimes and I've considered building a little slotted rack system out of 2x4 to lay in bed for back tires.

I'm interested in knowing why this isn't done. All I see are pads. 

I'm sure I'm missing something.

Show me my ignorance.


----------



## leftsidej (Jul 24, 2019)

How is the yak holding up? I believe I see a Gen2 raptor underneath it, which is what I currently have. The yak is number one on my list!


----------



## leftsidej (Jul 24, 2019)

DriverB said:


> Im going to add a shout out for the new Yakima Gatekeeper pad. I have the large for my full sized truck. This is the best made most secure shuttle pad ive seen. The 6 individual Mounts are built up and very secure. The pad itself fits perfectly and is made of nice materials, very soft terrycloth type inside, and a rear view camera to boot if you want to leave it on all the time. High quality build and a step forward for truck pads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the yak holding up? I believe I see a Gen2 raptor underneath it, which is what I currently have. The yak is number one on my list!


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

leftsidej said:


> How is the yak holding up? I believe I see a Gen2 raptor underneath it, which is what I currently have. The yak is number one on my list!


Pad is holding up very well under heavy use and has completely protected the truck. Very solid all around highly recommend

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

LDinME said:


> Why not a nice moving blanket for tailgate?
> 
> Here are my pros for blanket:
> - I have a RAM and it's fat curved tailgate does not fit manufactured pads well
> ...


I have a friend who occasionally uses a moving blanket folded over itself a few times and we have both commented that it works surprisingly well for such a simple solution

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Ordered the Latchit rack today. Pretty stoked to try it out. I keep a spare tire in the bed of my truck and this will give me some extra room to make this work. Attached some good vids they have.


----------



## gr8fasushi (Aug 14, 2014)

I had the latchit rack for a time. Taking it on and off was a breeze. it's really a non issue. it literally takes a few seconds to latch the hook to the hook on the truck, and latch it into the tailgate insert. Simple as that - locking the tailgate secures the rack so it can't be stolen easily. It was very simple to use. At first I was disappointed in the pictures because it seemed that padding was very thin, but once I received it, it was a non-issue. The padding is very dense and I didn't feel that my bikes would sustain any damage from it. My buddy also had a latchit rack and he had mentioned that over time, the top bar would sag due to the weight on it - he remedied it by rotating the bar every once in a while. There are no support bars in the middle so that was a concern for me. I made a modification to it by adding support braces using PVC attachments to help alleviate the issue.









With this mod, you have to cut the padding so that the velcro is facing the correct way for you to attach the front pocket panels. Otherwise you can just leave the pocket panels off and use the rack as shown.

It's a great rack overall, I sold it because I wanted a hitch rack instead.


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Im gonna show this to the owner. He could easily mod this to remedy the rack. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8fasushi (Aug 14, 2014)

in hindsight, a better design is to have the brace angled from the bottom corner of the bottom bar to the middle of the top bar, then the bracing weight would be closer to the supported edges.


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah i spoke to the owner. seems like the bending complaint has come from a couple customers but not many. so far i love it.

you cross bar design makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

